# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumilaisten tapaamisista

## anttipng

Olen tässä jo jonkin aikaa miettinyt, että uskaltaisinko ehdottaa jonkinlaista tapaamista foorumilaisten kesken. Ilmeisesti jonkun verran täällä käyttäjät tuntevat toisiaan. Minäkin olen muutaman foorumilla kirjoittelevan tavannut ihan kasvotusten. Onko vastoin foorumin sääntöjä tahi henkeä ehdoittaa jonkuilaista kahvila/baari tapaamista?

Ainakin joillain foorumeilla keskustelua on asiallistanut se, että käyttäjille toinen foorumilainen on enemmän kuin pelkkä nimimerkki.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko vastoin foorumin sääntöjä tahi henkeä ehdoittaa jonkuilaista kahvila/baari tapaamista?


Ei suinkaan ole, vaan ihan suotavaa.

----------


## tlajunen

Lupaan saapua paikalle, vähintäänkin sivustaseuraajaksi, mikäli paikalle saapuu Antero Alku, petteri ja sebastin. :P

Ei vaan, ihan vakavasti: mainio idea. Hieman samanhenkisellä porukalla (Facebookin "Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin"-ryhmä) vastaavia miittinkejä on käsittääkseni toteutettu huimalla menestyksellä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hieman samanhenkisellä porukalla (Facebookin "Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin"-ryhmä) vastaavia miittinkejä on käsittääkseni toteutettu huimalla menestyksellä.


Myös tämän kyseisen ryhmän Tukholman-visiitti syyskuussa oli, ainakin oman tulkintani mukaan, ihan onnistunut. Tosin paikallisen YIMBYn osanottajamäärä jäi mielestäni vähän pieneksi. Tästä kuitenkin jäi YIMBYlle niin hyvä fiilis käteen, että päättivät itsekin pitää miittingin joka kuun 15. päivä. Seitsenvuotisen historiansa aikana tällä ryhmällä on toki ollut satunnaisia kaupunkikävelyitä, mutta kuukausittainen tapaaminen pitänee ryhmähenkeä paremmin yllä.

----------


## antti

Mites olisi tapaaminen jossain sopivassa olutta myyvässä paikassa paikassa Helsingin alueella tietenkin omakustanteisena. Ensi keskiviikosta eteenpäin ainakin minulle sopisi.

----------


## anttipng

Mihin alueelle foorumilla moderaattorin mielestä miitti-kutsu ketjut kuuluisivat?

----------


## killerpop

> Mihin alueelle foorumilla moderaattorin mielestä miitti-kutsu ketjut kuuluisivat?


vaikken moderaattori olekaan, niin offtopicin alle sopinee varmasti.

----------


## kuukanko

> vaikken moderaattori olekaan, niin offtopicin alle sopinee varmasti.


Voi olla joko siellä, tai sitten täällä Foorumista itsestään -alueella.

----------


## tlajunen

Kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että tällainen miittiprojekti nytkähtää eteenpäin vain sillä, että joku päättää ja ilmoittaa ajankohdan ja paikan.  :Smile:

----------

